# Sweet Deal on 2TB NVMe M.2s



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.playthek.com/intel-soli...tel-hardware-electronic-pZZa1-2098689074.html

Are there better M.2s out there?
Sure are, like Samsung, MyDigitalSSD, or Western Digital.
But if seek times and size/cost is what your looking for these are an insanely good deal.

Id love to see an ASRock Super Carrier with 3 of these.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 14, 2019)

Geez, $230 for 2TB running at 1800MB/s? That's insane. This time last year we were flipping out over Micron running at ~500MB/s and costing $300.

It's because it's a QLC SSD, it runs a bit slower, but it's more affordable. But this is an awesome look into the future!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 16, 2019)

I don’t see any difference for my workflow from the Plextor 2X NVMe M.2 I’ve got or the Samsung 950 Pros.

Transaction time and latency of the protocol in general seem to be the benefits.
Samsung 5 & 10 year warranty is hard to beat too.

But over a period of 15 years and SCSI to SATA to SSD and now additional NVMe I’ve never had a single failure and used every manufacturer from Maxtor to MyDigitalSSD. And I drag these PCs around they don’t sit in a studio.

Time to go slow and cheap for me.
Giga worked fine @ 53MBps 10k Raptors.
1.8GBps should be OK.


----------



## woodslanding (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah, they had this deal at christmas, and I bought one then. Posted about it here, but I guess everybody was too busy buying samples


----------



## Cat (Mar 12, 2019)

Have a look here:

Basically this drive is not as reliable especially with many write operations. However, for a Samples only drive it might be okay, since you mostly do read operations (very rarely writes - only when you add a new library, for example). I was also considering purchasing this for samples but I am not too sure.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 12, 2019)

If you can't afford a Samsung 970, I would consider SATA SSD on RAID instead.


----------



## woodslanding (Mar 12, 2019)

hmmm. Well since the machine this is in has 2 nvme slots, I may dedicate this drive to samples, and put the OS on another drive.... good 2 know.


----------

